# What breed is my goat?



## cindy78 (Jun 28, 2011)

I bought my does in March. They told me they are Nubians. I've been searching to buy a Nubian buck to breed but the ones I have seen for sale have horns? What kind of Nubians don't have horns? Maybe the ones with horns are mix? Or mine are mixed breed? I don't want horns cause I don't want to have to burn them off. 

Rosie she was 4 months old in this pic. This pic was taken in March. 








Momma and daughter 







My new baby buck just born Sunday unexpectedly!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 28, 2011)

Your goats look like Nubians.

I am pretty sure all Nubians have horns.  Like most goats, if you do not want them to have horns you "disbud" them when they are very young, which means you burn the horn bud which kills the horn and then you have a goat with no horns.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 28, 2011)

Nubians do have horns, unless they are burned off.  All dairy breeds of goats naturally have horns.  Once in a while a goat will be born naturally polled, but it the genetics that cause it to be naturally polled (hornless) can also cause hermaphrodites if bred with another naturally polled goat.  Someone please correct me if I am wrong on that but I am pretty sure that;s what I was told hears ago.  So the only choiced you have is either burn the horns off, hire someone else to do it, or learn to live with horns.  I had horned goats for years and it was never an issue, except for certain goats that insisted on sticking their heads through the fence and not being able to get back out.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm betting that in a few days you will feel some horn bumps on that little boy's head unless that doe is polled...and even if she is, polled does / bucks can have horned kids.
You will have to have him disbudded or he will have horns.  The sooner bucklings are done, the better it usually 'takes'.  We do our boys no later than 1 wk of age.

Generally, polled Nubians are bred "on purpose" so I'd assume the seller would have mentioned that these goats had polled genetics, if they did.

Not all polled to polled breedings result in hermaphrodites, but it does greatly increase the chances of it.  There's a breeder in WA who works extensively w/ polled genetics and has had great luck breeding polled goats.

Assuming your doe is Rosie and the bucklings, mama....?  Your doe needs some time off before being bred again, 2 kiddings in 7 or 8 mos....too soon! (I know you didn't do it  )
You'll have time to look for a disbudded buckling or adult buck before she's ready again.  

Also, it looks like she could use a hoof trim.  Are you offering free choice goat mineral?  She'll need all the help she can get building her system back up.


----------



## cindy78 (Jun 28, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'm betting that in a few days you will feel some horn bumps on that little boy's head unless that doe is polled...and even if she is, polled does / bucks can have horned kids.
> You will have to have him disbudded or he will have horns.  The sooner bucklings are done, the better it usually 'takes'.  We do our boys no later than 1 wk of age.
> 
> Generally, polled Nubians are bred "on purpose" so I'd assume the seller would have mentioned that these goats had polled genetics, if they did.
> ...


I bought momma when she was 2 months pregnant I guess! My poor baby was giving me good milk throughout her whole pregnancy! I'm definitely gonna give her time off before breeding her again. I will breed her daughter Rosie instead of her but not til the end of this year in November she turns a year old. Is that a good time? My momma goat's mom and dad are both "polled". Rosie also had a brother that was also polled. He never grew any horns.  So maybe it is in their genetics.?

Yes they are getting free choice minerals and I was also told to giver her a shot of Bo Se. Anything else she might need?

The picture of Momma and Rosie is when I first got them in March. She definitely needed a trim and does again. I did trim her a little the best I could cause I am new to goats. I didn't have anybody to show me so I looked up info online. She wasn't used to me yet so she didn't really let me do a good job but at least I didn't make her bleed. I finally found someone who could help me cause she needs it again! 

Thank you all for the info!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 28, 2011)

I see now that you are in CA, maybe some of those polled genetics in WA I spoke of trickled down your way.  And if both parents are polled, chances are he will be, too.  Congrats, I'd *love* to have some polled goats.

Keep up your search, disbudded boys are out there... and good luck!


----------



## elevan (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounds like your question has already been answered, so I'll just say that imo they are CUTE!


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 28, 2011)

I think they are all gorgeous. Congratulations on the one born.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jun 29, 2011)

Are you sure they are naturally polled? Normally it is considered bad goat husbandry to breed naturally polled males and females.  We have several Naturally polled females and when they produce a polled male he is altered.  Your best bet is to look for a disbudded male to keep your breedings safe from hermaphroditic tendencies.  Then when your girls produce a polled doe you can add her to your flock and if the kids are not polled you can sell them to help support the herd.

Your goats are Nubians, but probably not 100%.  They do appear to be high percentages though.


----------



## Julie_A (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes. With Nubians, always look for that Roman nose, LONG ears and height. Our Nubians are the tallest goats we've ever owned.

Here's my buck, Joey. He was a former show goat with a nice pedigree.


----------

